# So new it's not even funny.



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually just(like 5 hours ago) got a board from the second hand store, no boots, but we got those from another store. I've never been boarding and I hope I get a chance to go up to the hills and try out my total lack of skills!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

get ready to fall over a lot! try not to put hands out as first contact try to land forearms to the snow if that makes sense, less chance of a busted wrist I'm told.

You could do with some lessons to start off with to get you started the right way. if this is out of your budget look up some how to tutorials on youtube probably some links on here or other snowboarding pages to them. 

Some good waterproof insulated trousers will help as you will spend time on your ass and it will get wet if your trousers are not waterproof! 

I would not bother with a lift pass just yet get some practice in on the nursery slopes to get used to the board and how it moves first.

I ate a lot of snow learning to use the drag lift


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Remember to keep your knees bent.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

"u will reach the click level where it all falls into place"

yup, that level will come very quickly...stand up, "falls into place" and not even move :thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

try skateboarding for practice, it helps improve your motor skills and overall balance :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Dont worry, you will start getting better every day. Four days after I started I was doing boxes and rails.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I do expect to fall either back or front A LOT, hahahahaha.

As for the skateboarding, I've tried it. Me and the concrete are so close, we should get married.


----------

